
Started in 2014, Trying to list all server monitoring and APM Solutions - ashitlerferad
Back in September 2014, I wrote about an article that touched on the subject of server performance monitoring. After which, a reader asked me via LinkedIn: “I am using New Relic to monitor my cloud servers but need an alternative. Any suggestions?”<p>So I wanted to share and expand on my answer to that question by creating a quick&#x2F;go-to list of all the server monitoring and APM solutions out there, as well as get some feedback on tools being used. I haven’t tested all of these services listed. But have used more than one third of them. Some, such as SolarWinds, Nagios and New Relic I have been using for over a decade.<p>Any feedback on whats missing and&#x2F;or what should be removed from this 5 year old list is very welcomed.<p>Full list comment below...
======
perfclarity
Thank you for the list! I would like to suggest eG Enterprise APM suite which
is a full-stack APM solution with Real User Monitoring, Business Transaction
Monitoring and Synthetic. Differentiates itself with seamless navigation from
APM to deep Infra visibility.

~~~
perfclarity
Here's the link: [https://www.eginnovations.com/application-performance-
manage...](https://www.eginnovations.com/application-performance-management)

~~~
ashitlerferad
Will check them out. Thanks!

------
ashitlerferad
Full list: [https://haydenjames.io/20-top-server-monitoring-
application-...](https://haydenjames.io/20-top-server-monitoring-application-
performance-monitoring-apm-solutions/)

